# does estrogen make you tired?



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

hi, does taking estrogen make you tired? Now that I am on 3 a day I feel exhausted! My egg retrieval is tomorrow and then will start with the ultrgestan which I know makes me tired so if anyone has any suggestions.. I am doing donor egg IVF with my partner's frozen sperm.  I did it with fresh sperm and a donor egg last year and I was pregnant for two weeks but then a miscarriage. It was traumatic, I am 46, so this is a big deal to try again!

Also, any foods suggested to get a better implantation rate/positive result? I read here that one glass of pineapple juice is good but it shouldn't be from concentrate and I feel super confused because I cant imagine the grocery store (I live in prague) having pineapple juice not from concentrate?

Anything you advise that I definitely avoid? 

ThankSSSSSSS!


----------



## orangevic (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, no idea about the estrogen and tiredness, I'm on 400mg utrogestan/day and I can barely keep my eyes open... but before I fall asleep, pineapple pieces are not good, pineapple juice is good. Basically, pulping the pineapple breaks down the (bad) enzymes leaving you with the selenium which you want for implantation. Fresh juice is best - but if not the reconstituted stuff is okay too. Brazil nuts also a good source of selenium.


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

hey thanks so basically should i squeeze the juice out myself of the pineapple? not even sure what brazil nuts are....thanks!


----------

